# True Spider 'Shops'?



## kevandthingy (Apr 4, 2009)

hey, im just wondering if there are any shops, or websites that sell True Spiders?

im particularly interested in non aggressive Huntsman Spiders, Trapdoor Spiders, Jumping Spiders and Orb Weavers. As i will be studying them at uni in a few years; makes sense to start looking now.

thank you


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

There arent many about as most people are interested in Tarantulas, im sure you can find some people on here that can help you out though.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Try: 
Supplier and breeder of insects and arachnids in the UK
Virginia Cheeseman
TheSpiderShop:- - Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates

They all have true spiders for sale


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

virgina cheeseman? tried her site?


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I thought trapdoors were Mygalomophae...


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Where do you intend to study?

I don't want to put a damper on your expectations but you probably wont be able to study spiders in much detail until you get into senior years at Uni. 

Up until then you'll more than likely be stuck having to learn about broad and wide ranging topics (assuming the degree is any good - I'm never a fan of these really specific degrees focusing on only one narrow area of biology. IMO it's good to learn about ecology, genetics, cell biology etc rather than just one group of organisms). 

I only got to study Opilionids in my last year, as part of my dissertation. 

As for true spiders, I've not seen many for sale. Martin Gossman usually has some for sale however, and they are usually the more interesting ones such as Stegadophys (social) and Nephilia.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

German Sites sell them Try these they Will have True spiders , 

Spinnen und mehr bei Thomas Vinmann, Diplom-Biologe

.:www.schaben-spinnen.de - Jörg Bernhardt :. Willkommen/Welcome

b.t.b.e. Insektenzucht GmbH - Ihr Lieferant für hochwertige Futtertiere aus eigener Zucht

Most stuff they sell are Black widows .


----------



## kevandthingy (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks for the responces people, really appreciate it.

dw ive spoken to the course administrator at the uni im intending to do my master degree in and im allowed to specialise in arachnids; figured T's and Scorpions would be a large chunk, however i want to gain broader knowledge in True Spiders.

il check out the links some of you lot gave, really appreciate it. thanks alot.


----------



## kevandthingy (Apr 4, 2009)

for the rrapdoors, huntsmen, jumping spiders and orb weavers; what would their latin species name be?

im looking through the german websites and am abit......:hmm:

not after any specific species; just examples of the above. thanks.


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

Ermm

I am going into supplying more 'true' and non therophosid spiders.

I am looking to get Cyphonsia sp Silver trapdoors, Hyllus diardii Heavy Jumper, Black metallic Jumper and possibly nephila or Stetodea (spelling?) paykulliana false widdow.

then Ill be looking at Phiddipus sp jumpers, Argiope and others.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

exopet said:


> Ermm
> 
> I am going into supplying more 'true' and non therophosid spiders.
> 
> ...


Will you be getting any male Cyphonisia sp Silver mate, got two females here needin some lovin :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Young_Gun said:


> Will you be getting any male Cyphonisia sp Silver mate, got two females here needin some lovin :lol2:


ain't you up to the job Roy? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> ain't you up to the job Roy? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


It's bad enough putting my fingers in the tubs, let alone anythin more precious :lol2:


----------

